# GT: Game 14 vs Grizzlies 11/29



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(6-7) @ Memphis Grizzlies(4-10)

WHEN: Wend, November 29th at 7:30 PM Pacific; 10:30 PM Eastern
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-LP; ESPN 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Paul Davis

Key Reserves







|







|








James Singleton | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Grizzlies Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Damon Stoudamire | Eddie Jones | Mike Miller | Stromile Swift | Jake Tsakalidis

Grizzlies Key Reserves







|







|








Chucky Atkins | Hakim Warrick | Rudy Gay

Q's Quote:
"Clippers are struggling, but they should take this one, although it won't be easy because we all know how the Grizz have responded to not having Pau Gasol. They are playing hard trying to get back to a decent record to make a push when Gasol returns. Livingston should have another great game tonight, Maggette will kill the ball movement and flow again as well. Brand will be a beast if he plays more then 30 minutes, which I hope he doesn't because the man needs his rest. Paul Davis should get 15 minutes or so tonight. I liked what I saw from him last night, so give him some PT Dun"


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 97-90
Q's Prediction Record: 9-4

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Horray for a home game! Even though the Clippers having been sucking lately playing at home and playing the Grizzlies should be no problem. Hopefully Cassell is back but if not I hope Livingston displays the same skills as last night. Brand "should" have a big game.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

if livingston goes off again like he did last night (which i expect him to considering he's matched up with midgets like stoudemire and atkins) is it too early to say he'll be taking over the starting job over cassell the rest of the season?

o and btw, lemme add this is a MUST WIN or the season's over...i'm calling it right now


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully this thread ends up as funny as the Kings one did :clap2:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> if livingston goes off again like he did last night (which i expect him to considering he's matched up with midgets like stoudemire and atkins) is it too early to say he'll be taking over the starting job over cassell the rest of the season?
> 
> o and btw, lemme add this is a MUST WIN or the season's over...i'm calling it right now


Livingston should have the starting job no matter. When he comes off the bench with Maggette and Thomas, these are two players that kill ball movement(Maggette in particular). If Livingston starts, he plays along side Quinton Ross, Mobley, Brand and whoever the Center is, these are people who move the ball. When the ball is moved, Livingston will be able to get himself an open shot.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How about after the game we trade kaman/maggette/livingston/rebraca for pao/miller/and that one PG that averages 5 points on their team?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I scored some tickets to the game tonight, it should be fun. I'm curious to see how Memphis comes out after a big win.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> o and btw, lemme add this is a MUST WIN or the season's over...i'm calling it right now


exactly what i was thinking. Though I was thinking more along the lines of the first half being a bust.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

According to Clippers confidential Cassell is expected to play.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cadarn said:


> exactly what i was thinking. Though I was thinking more along the lines of the first half being a bust.


o dont worry. when i make that ultimatum, they always win. i only make that claim for games that i kno they can and HAVE to win. think of it as a guarantee. although i would be really concerned if they drop this one tonight


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cadarn said:


> exactly what i was thinking. Though I was thinking more along the lines of the first half being a bust.


duplicate post


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

There are no easy wins in the NBA, especially with a team that hasn't been in step and a little out of focused. Factor in the back to back, and that the Clips sometimes come out flat, this could be a closer game than many expect.

The good thing is that Memphis also played last night and are a mess without Pau. But that's no excuse for the Clippers to come out flat and have to fight their way back.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

universal! said:


> There are no easy wins in the NBA, especially with a team that hasn't been in step and a little out of focused. Factor in the back to back, and that the Clips sometimes come out flat, this could be a closer game than many expect.
> 
> The good thing is that Memphis also played last night and are a mess without Pau. But that's no excuse for the Clippers to come out flat and have to fight their way back.


i like wat i'm seeing so far...mobley hasn't missed a shot yet with 17 points before halftime. lets keep it up guys...


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i cant remember the last time corey maggette had a slam dunk....come to think about it....whens the last time any clipper had a dunk??


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like the good hustle and ball movement of last night carried over, thankfully the poor shooting didn't.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

BINGO!! i love mobley


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

:yay: :yay: :yay: 

i think we should just stick to home games from now on


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Aaron Williams is damn great and a steal for the LLE. Now he just needs playing time . . . . and like I said, Livingston in the starting unit with no one to kill ball movement will do his best.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Funny, I was just about to mention Aaron Williams and the solid job he's doing.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah he looks good....man im not watching this game but i just looked at the Yahoo Gamecast thing and Cuttino has played the most minutes.....now do you guys see why i can never bad mouth him no matter what :yay:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good win. Got scared a bit when Memphis came back from 20 but the Clippers held them off. I agree about Williams, he is doing one heck of a good job and Mobley did fantastically.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Livingston had a decent game as well. I'd be happy if he can average the same numbers 8points(4-7), 7assists (1TO) in only 23mins. He just needs to get to the line a few times (0FTA!!) and grab a few more boards (only 3?).

Q Ross had a very solid game, 5 steals, perfect from the field, as did Aaron Williams.
Mobley came out and did his best to make everyone forget yesterday's game.
Everyone came out and played fairly well. Sam, while not shooting too wel, managed to dish the ball and pull in a few rebounds.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good game tonight !!! I took the Clippers -6.5 tonight... I knew they couldn't lose 6 in a row !!! 
Good WIN !! GO CLIPPERS !!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Cuttino couldn't miss in the first half! He was incredible. Brand looked more active on the offensive boards. Aaron Williams got a standing ovation for a block/dive sequence, he's becoming a fan favorite.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i was like wow the Clippers are winning?? But then i saw Sam was in action....and well i think he made the difference tonight....as minor as it may seem....just him stepping out on the court briefly makes a huge impact.....i hope if hes not fine they just reduce his minutes and put him into the game certain situations ......i hope they can build on this win and go on another kind of streak....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Livy needs to be the starter cuz we are killing his progression by giving him 20 minutes a game off the bench. Let him start and bring Sam off the bench. Sam can be effective off the bench and will give us even more scoring punch. Let Livy start and lets run a little to start off the game. We have the athletes to get easy fast break points but for some reason we dont push the ball upcourt. Come on Dunleavy get some kind of offensive imagination


----------

